# how i think the cavs could improve



## Cavsfan (Jun 12, 2002)

bulls draft jay williams at 2 then chicago trade jay williams and fizer to cleveland for andre miller then cavs trade jay williams to clippers for 8 and maggette the cavs then draft wagner at 6 and qyntel woods at 8 
Line-ups
Bulls
Miller
crawford
rose
chandler
curry
Cavs
Wagner
Woods
Maggette
Fizer
Diop

Clippers
Williams
Miles
Odom
Brand
Olowakandi


----------



## TheCage4 (Jun 13, 2002)

Wow! That scenerio is a bit risky. How about this instead....

Cavs trade:

Andre Miller
Lammond Murray
Tyrone Hill
Michael Doleac
#6 pick

Warriors trade:

Antawn Jamison
Larry Hughes
#3 pick

....we not only get a potential all-star in Jamison (who I might add would play PF like Reef in ATL) but w/ the # 3 pick we draft DaJuan Wagner. That gives us two explosive scorers! Not to mention we unload Murray and Hill. Jumaine Jones could step in and take over starting SF duties seeing how he is a high energy garbage player.


----------



## Pandoodawg (Jun 12, 2002)

*No Way*

In the first trade Fizer is GARBAGE. Why wouldn't we just trade with the clipps if we wanted players for the clipps. Miller is way more proven than is Jay Williams. It will take a top 3 pick and a decent player on the side to get Miller. Q Richardson or Miles and the 8 and maybe we talk.

Second trade. Jamison is very good but his sallary hit is big. Jumaine Jones is not equipped to start at the three. His outside shooting and dribble penetration are suspect, his main strength is that he is a good rebounder and as you said a scrapper. Basically Jumaine Jones is a Power Forward in a Shooting Gaurd's body. He doesn't have the bulk or strength to play power forward in the NBA. So we are left with out a SF unless you insert hughes at SG and move davis to SF. Hughes has never really fit in anywhere he's been and is a question mark anywhere he goes. I like Jamison alot, but we've had alot of sallary problems and need to steer clear of potential cap problems.


----------



## TheCage4 (Jun 13, 2002)

What if we traded Dre and Lamond Murray for Danny Fortson and the #3 pick? At #3 we could draft Wagner, and at #6 we could draft Qyntel Woods. Giving us a lineup something like this...

C)Mihm/Z/Diop/Doleac
PF)Fortson/Hill/Skinner
SF)Woods/Jones
SG)Person/Davis
PG)Wagner/Coles

What do you think? Also take into consideration that Hill, Skinner, and Doleac will be gone after this season. I think we would more than enough money to resign Davis.


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

*Cavs...*

How bout Resign Ricky Davis. Sign Michael Redd(Said he would be good last year). Draft Drew Gooden.

C-Chris Mihm
PF-Drew Gooden
SF-Ricky Davis
SG-Michael Redd
PG-Andre Miller


----------



## Pandoodawg (Jun 12, 2002)

Fortson is overpaid for what he does and that is rebound (and he's no ben wallace) . 

Where the cavs are at this point they cannot afford to trade Andre Miller. Miller is the only attraction we have to offer free agents. Dujuan Wagner has already stated he would love to play with Andre Miller and Carron Butler has stated he would like it if the cavs traded up to get him because he too would really like to play for the cavs. When was the last time you remember young players being excited about playing for the Cavs? I have to believe that alot of this has to do with Andre Miller and the fact we have one of the best young pg's in the league. We cannot afford to trade away a guy who has as much ability as Andre Miller or we are giving up our future. 

We need to rid ourselves of Lamond Murray who's attitude is a major detriment to this team. Getting rid of him will clear sallary cap to resign Andre. We need to try and trade Murray and Person's for another pick or what ever it would take to move up to Golden State's spot at three where we could take caron butler. I think Mihm may get moved to the clipps for the 11th if the clipps can't trade up to the two spot. We could take a young power forward at that position.

Then we select a back up gaurd like steve logan, trevor huffman with our second round pick. 

We then need to play our young guys especially Diop. The only way they will get better is to play them and let them get experience.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*right on*

trade Lamond and Wesley, Ty and Mihm. Mihm for LAC's #12? In a heartbeat! AND I DON't WANT FRIGGIN' GOODEN! Please GS, or Den, PLEASE take him before our pick!


----------

